# Seriously WHAT DA FUDGE! Plz critique my routine



## viktor89 (May 6, 2015)

I have been working out long enough now and I just cannot get rid of belly fat. 

My arms, chest, legs are all relatively good but this Belly literally stands out. My waist is 36 and my belly is 43 and chest is 46 

Routine - Wendler 5 3 1 big but boring

*mon*
5:45 am wake up - eat a banana - Deadlift - 9 am - 3 boiled eggs. 12.30-1 pm - glass of juice or some fruits. 2.30 pm - chicken with some salad. 

5.30 pm shake or tea  before 8 pm - dinner usually fish and boiled vegetables. At bed before 11.30 pm 

Now *wednesday and friday and sunday* are same in eating order but differ in exercises - Wed- 90 degree bent over rows , Fri - Squats 

*Tues, Thurs and Satur* - - same timings but diet has no meat source only intake is vegetables boiled or like in salad format. 

Tues- Overhead press , Thurs- Chest 

Sat or Sun - i sometimes drink - two beers or two Glenlivet 18 scotch . 60 ml each peg. 

What the fudge then ? I really don't see anything bad with my diet. I don't even eat out. 

My day job is stock trader- so I sit at a chair from 9.30 to 4 pm - I usually do move here n there but mostly sitting but that alone can't be culprit. 

I mean diet and exercise should count for at least something??

Vent over 

and Thanks in advance- every input is appreciated.


----------



## jennerrator (May 6, 2015)

you are starving yourself.........................

dude, where's your protein!!??


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2015)

Wow you really need to hire a diet coach until you get a better grip on your nutrition


----------



## viktor89 (May 6, 2015)

Starving?  I don't feel hungry- when i'm hungry I eaat something . 

Like if I feel hungry i'll take my casein protein shake before bed.


----------



## jennerrator (May 6, 2015)

a model probably eats more than that lol


----------



## jennerrator (May 6, 2015)

regardless of if you are hungry or not, you aren't eating enough so your body is holding onto the fat....


----------



## viktor89 (May 6, 2015)

Jenner said:


> regardless of if you are hungry or not, you aren't eating enough so your body is holding onto the fat....



you mean i need to decrease the intervals? cuz when i'm finished eating I don't feel like i'm hungry neither I feel like I'm overeating. 

Should I be eating more often in the day or more quantity cuz quantity wise I really don't think I'm under-eating.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 6, 2015)

Are you cutting ?
Bulking?
Strength Building?

sorry coerection I see you're cutting

Your whole diet?
1 banana 
3 eggs
1 glass of juice
1 chicken salad
a shake
fish and veggies.

Is this a troll? 
some of the guys kids eat more then this in one meal. 
I'm calling BS on the diet


----------



## Pinkbear (May 6, 2015)

How much you weigh
how tall are you


----------



## viktor89 (May 7, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Are you cutting ?
> Bulking?
> Strength Building?
> 
> ...



Troll ? lol 

Not chicken salad but chicken with salad as in I have chicken it's sorta grilled 3-4 pieces 2 breast 2 legs. 

I'm 5'11 and 220 lbs. 

No trolling bro, seriously i've posted here before and learned a lot. Changed my workout twice as well. But I've gained strength but this belly has stayed like for so long. 

If this isn't sufficient how come I haven't lost any weight at all. 

I even tried that fat, sick nearly dead diet lol - juice and juice only- i saw results in that one but I gained that weight right back when I went on solid diet. 

I am healthy- i have blood test and other medicals to corroborate that but aesthetically being 25 year old belly doesn't look good.


----------



## viktor89 (May 7, 2015)

Also my job is to sit in front of computer screen from 9.30 - 4 - why would I feel hungry ?

5- 9 is my other job which constitutes of standing. I am truly not starving myself.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 7, 2015)

Ok well your diet is shit. 
Sorry it's the truth.

You wanna be eating 5-7 meals a day. 
Also need to track your cals. Everyone is different so find want works for you.
on training days it's carbs/pro
off days fats/ pros
you never want fat and carbs it's one or the other 

Also just coming off a cut ... You should still be eating a lot. Even when I was cutting 2 of my meals was equal to your whole day of food.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2015)

I'm on a recomp/ cut is well and I eat a shit ton. Cutting is eating food and surly isn't gonna work eating that.  You need lean and vey lean meats for every meal pretty much.


----------



## goodfella (May 7, 2015)

People seem to make this mistake often and they think you can just not eat and loose weight or gain muscle. I notice this is something big with women... 

Anyways for your size, your body isn't taking in enough calories (good calories at that) and so there for, it's going to slow down your bodies whole digestive system and everything else in between, because your body is trying to hold onto those calories the best it can for energy. So your basically keeping your body at a skinny/fat phase instead of loosing fat cus of this.


----------



## StoliFTW (May 7, 2015)

So you're a stock trader and have a 2nd job?


----------



## viktor89 (May 7, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> So you're a stock trader and have a 2nd job?



second isn't a job- it's my dad's business. Recently the employee he had went on pregnancy so i'm filling in for her. 

So helping him out until a suitable replacement is found.


----------



## StoliFTW (May 7, 2015)

That's cool bro..  Like the other bros said, diet is everything. Add cardio, keep training hard, and track your macros.   Give it time if you do it right results will show.   Drink plenty of water, always.


----------



## viktor89 (May 7, 2015)

So I should just start eating more often in the day. 

I'll add boxing to my routine on Saturday and Sunday. 

Sometimes just after long week -I feel so lazy that it seems complete rest is warranted.


----------



## Azog (May 7, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Are you cutting ?
> Bulking?
> Strength Building?
> 
> ...



My PWO meal is more cals.

OP, hire Spongy ASAP.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 7, 2015)

Some great advice here, OP.

Get with someone to help with your diet and you'll be amazed with the results.

Sponge would be an excellent choice.


----------



## Beefcake (May 7, 2015)

Track your calories on myfitnesspal.com.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 1, 2015)

Not sure if anyone will read this anymore or not but just wanted to report that my weight went up from 224 to 227.5 since the day i've increased my diet lol

All i added was roti (it's a round pita like item made of flour ) to my afternoon meal- 

Started taking creatine with my before bed time casein shake. 

Started pre-workout drink ON endurance shake its called I think. 

Increased breakfast intake by adding a bread slice along with my 3 boiled eggs and a salami . 

Things to note- I do not see my Belly increased or anything other fat on my body just the weight seemed to have gone up lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2015)

That's most likely water from the creatine.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 1, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's most likely water from the creatine.



dammit - i thought there was some hidden muscle getting developed , which caused weight gain lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> dammit - i thought there was some hidden muscle getting developed , which caused weight gain lol


Hahaha... well I have been wrong before. So it's possible


----------



## Lilo (Jun 1, 2015)

How big is your caloric deficit?

Answer to that and you have your weight loss. 

What are your macros?

Answer to that and you control how much of that weight you lose is fat. Well, somewhat ~

Who cares how much you weigh. You could be ripped at 200 or a fatty. Having your weight increase doesn't mean much without additional measurements.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 1, 2015)

Jenner said:


> you are starving yourself.........................
> 
> dude, where's your protein!!??





PillarofBalance said:


> Wow you really need to hire a diet coach until you get a better grip on your nutrition



Yup not enough nutrition sir.... Your shutting down and going into storage mode.
When you get the diet figured out the gains (lean mass) or losses (stored fat) will come fairly quickly.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 2, 2015)

So far- from the entire thread I've learned that I'm eating less compared to how much i'm exercising and movement. 

Let's say I wanted to get shredded - that would mean I'd need to eat even more? lol doesn't that really sound like a dream come true- I mean ofcourse not eating junk. I'm eating at home. 

*So to get shredded -*I just increase my diet even more? n keep doing same exercises? Doesn't that really sound contradicting ?

*Also- i've added 15 min boxing* at the end of all my workouts. 

I'm thinking of adding 4 min *of HIIT as well* cuz now I think I'd like to see a visual difference between my bicep and tricep lol cuz so far there is myfibrillar growth

I mean until I get my nutrition in order I ain't becoming a bodybuilder -that's for sure based on my reading here lol 

If I decrease my diet considerably which you all think I'm already eating less and change my workout to the *bodybuilder type workout* would that do the trick? 

Thanks for being patient with me Men but lol this truly is a head scratcher


----------

